# Puppy with level 4 luxating patella!!



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi everyone I have an almost 6 month old female chihuahua named Paislee. Two vets have told me that P has a level 4 luxating patella. They say she needs surgery to correct it which I am totally fine with doing and paying for but my concern is if the surgery does not work. I don't want her to go threw multiple surgeries if she does not need to. Just wondering if anyone has ever gone threw this with such a young puppy. 

A little background on Paislee

I got her at 6 weeks old from a friend that got her but could not care for her. She is lifted on and off everything never allowed to jump. She is on Orijen puppy food with Honest Kitchen wet. Starting glucosamine today.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I have 2 year old with grade 4 in one back leg. I've know since she was one. My vet checked her over and came to the conclusion that she doesn't need surgery. He explained to me that she shows no sign of pain. She lifts it up once in a while, but she's back to walking normal in a few. He said that he would only consider surgery if she was in pain and it was affecting her on a daily basis. Is it both back legs?


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's only in her left leg. Her foot turns in when she does stand on it sometimes she picks it up and sometimes drags it behind her. Both vets say she is in pain and the pain will just get worse and P gets older


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

On Dr said to maybe consider amputation


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Her foot turns in? LP has to do with the knee cap. Grade 4 means that the knee cap is floating. I have never heard of a dogs foot turning in from LP or having to be amputated. I'm sorry I can't help more. LP surgery has a 90% success rate to correct the knee cap, cartilage, and damaged muscle around the knee.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Ye Gods---amputation???!!! I'd do the regular surgery first. If she is in pain, limping etc, then I would go ahead with the surgery. I've had 3-4 chihuahuas that have had that surgery, and all did well with it. Recovery is a real problem. I'd get an Iris pen and confine her in that for most of the time. No jumping, running, or climbing. No stairs. The bandage is like a cast and stays on for about 10 days and then it is off for the stitches to come off. The dog feels really good then---restrictions are for about 6 weeks. I got a blow up rubber like inner tube that the dog wore instead of a regular plastic 'cone'. Much more comfortable and it worked. Got it at PetSmart.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry I have no advise or input, as I don't know much about this. I just want to wish both "P" and you well no matter what you decide and it's great to hear you also got a 2nd opinion from another vet.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, my Bella had her grade 4 LP operated on when she was a year old, it was the best decision we ever made for her. Recovery was tough but worth all the effort put in. Bella still has a slightly turned in foot even after surgery but it does not bother her at all and makes no difference to her gait. I would run a mile from the vet who suggested amputation, I cannot believe they even suggested that. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you all so very much. We are going to schedule her surgery.
The other thing I wonder if it would be to much for her if I did it with her spay? Both vets said it would be ok because she would not have to go under twice. But I'm worried about recovery.

I forgot to put in when the one vet said consider amputation it was if the surgery does not work for her and she is still in pain.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Please don't spay her at the same time, the LP op is enough for her to recover from without the added discomfort of an abdo wound as well. IMO the spay can wait, there's no need to rush into it at all.


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok thank you I will cancel her spay and schedule the other surgery tomorrow morning


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree about both surgeries being done at the same time. Wait at least 6 weeks before doing the other surgery.


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Good luck on her surgery and I wish a speedy recovery!!

My vet hasn't said anything a LP but I always hear about Chis and other small dogs getting them.

Is there any sign to look for particualry? 

Autumn has another vet app. to get her booster shots and I may ask questions about it. Thou I am curious.


----------

